# Adding entries to the SYSCTL.CONF file



## dpalme (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there any drawbacks or gotchas for adding the following lines:


```
net.inet.tcp.blackhole=2
net.inet.udp.blackhole=1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like what pf would do when using 
	
	



```
set block-policy drop
```
 Shouldn't hurt.


----------

